# Remplacer iphone 12 pro max ?



## shina (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir, je cherche à remplacer mon iphone 12 pro max 256go (qui sera donné à ma mère) mais je ne sais pas trop quel iphone choisir, il se ressemble tous, je tiens surtout a avoir 256go de stockage et je n‘ai de préférence niveau taille écran et aussi il faudrait que je puisse recharger le navigo depuis l’iphone directement.

Avec la gamme actuelle ça serait un 12 ou un 13, pourquoi pas la version mini ? (Batterie avec une watch ?) 
D’ailleurs je suis preneuse de conseils pour trouver une batterie externe de 10.000mah minimum (pas urban factory, la seule que j’ai eu de cette marque a fini à la poubelle car elle ne marchais pas).

Merci d’avance de vos conseils.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Décembre 2022)

shina a dit:


> Bonsoir, je cherche à remplacer mon iphone 12 pro max 256go (qui sera donné à ma mère) mais je ne sais pas trop quel iphone choisir, il se ressemble tous, je tiens surtout a avoir 256go de stockage et je n‘ai de préférence niveau taille écran et aussi il faudrait que je puisse recharger le navigo depuis l’iphone directement.
> 
> Avec la gamme actuelle ça serait un 12 ou un 13, pourquoi pas la version mini ? (Batterie avec une watch ?)
> D’ailleurs je suis preneuse de conseils pour trouver une batterie externe de 10.000mah minimum (pas urban factory, la seule que j’ai eu de cette marque a fini à la poubelle car elle ne marchais pas).
> ...


Est-ce que tu serais prête à passer sur une diagonale d’écran inférieure ?
J’ai eu le 11 Pro Max et maintenant le 13 Pro Max et ça serait très dur de revenir sur une taille d’écran plus petite…
iPhone plus grand veut aussi dire batterie et donc autonomie plus importante

Pour les batteries externe, celle d’Apple ou alors les batteries externe Anker


----------



## shina (31 Décembre 2022)

oui sans soucis, la taille est confortable en max mais ça reste galère à utiliser à une main ou à mettre dans une poche de jean quand on est une fille. 

avant j’avais un xr et la taille allait parfaitement, mais impossible de trouver en neuf de chez neuf des 11 en 256go… (chez des vendeurs sérieux bien évidemment). 

J’ai du mal à comprendre la gamme actuelle chez apple… c’est le bazar tout se ressemble au final. 
Le 11 aurait plus eu sa place que le SE (a prix équivalent en plus), je ne comprends pas le choix de virer le 11 mais garder le 12 et le 13 qui sont identiques voir identique au 14 carrément.
les différences se jouent dans un mouchoir de poche et sont imperceptibles pour la majorité je pense.


----------



## Sud083 (31 Décembre 2022)

shina a dit:


> oui sans soucis, la taille est confortable en max mais ça reste galère à utiliser à une main ou à mettre dans une poche de jean quand on est une fille.


Plutôt à deux mains oui et poche arrière de Jeans 


shina a dit:


> avant j’avais un xr et la taille allait parfaitement, mais impossible de trouver en neuf de chez neuf des 11 en 256go… (chez des vendeurs sérieux bien évidemment).
> 
> J’ai du mal à comprendre la gamme actuelle chez apple… c’est le bazar tout se ressemble au final.
> Le 11 aurait plus eu sa place que le SE (a prix équivalent en plus), je ne comprends pas le choix de virer le 11 mais garder le 12 et le 13 qui sont identiques voir identique au 14 carrément.


Oui le 11 est plus intéressant que le SE
Quel est ton budget et quels sont tes usages ?
La partie photo et vidéo t’intéresse ?


----------



## shina (31 Décembre 2022)

Usage basique : appels, sms, réseaux sociaux. 
en soi la partie photo / vidéo tant que c’est correct ça me va. 
J’ai un reflex et un hybride à côté donc ce n’est pas une priorité.

niveau budget : moins de 1000€ ça serait top.


----------



## Sud083 (31 Décembre 2022)

iPhone 12 ou 13 non Pro alors
Si tu envisages un iPhone mini je te conseille de le tester avant car niveau diagonale écran, ça sera très différent.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2022)

shina a dit:


> niveau budget : moins de 1000€ ça serait top.


Alors iPhone 13 ou 14, ça doit largement entrer dans le budget si tu te limites à 256 Go.


----------



## shina (1 Janvier 2023)

j’avais un peu testé les mini avant la sorties des iphones 14 et ça allais. ça reste au niveau batterie ou les mini me font peur. 
J’hésite plutôt entre iphone 12 / 12 mini et 13 / 13 mini. Les 13 existent en 512go ça peut être intéressant sur le long terme (et la revente aussi). 

J’essaierai de voir chez les opérateurs en magasins si ils ont des restes d’iphone 11 en 256go quand même, on ne sais jamais.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Janvier 2023)

shina a dit:


> J’essaierai de voir chez les opérateurs en magasins si ils ont des restes d’iphone 11 en 256go quand même, on ne sais jamais.


Je trouverais dommage de prendre un iPhone 11 aujourd'hui (modèle qui a déjà 3 ans). Sauf si tu changes très régulièrement d'iPhone…


----------



## Sud083 (1 Janvier 2023)

Peut-être privilégier un iPhone plus récent au détriment du stockage ?
256Go c’est quand même pas mal, après il faut aussi gérer le stockage de son iPhone, quand on fait le tri, on récupère facilement des dizaines de Go


----------



## rodrigue7800be (1 Janvier 2023)

13 = ios 15
14 = ios 16
15 = ios 17


----------



## shina (1 Janvier 2023)

l’iphone 15 n’est pas encore sortie et niveau tarif ça ne sera pas dans mon budget. 
Oui 256go est suffisant, j’ai encore 90/100go de dispo sur mon iphone. 
Pour l’achat je pense me diriger sur la fnac ou amazon (y’a souvent des réductions, bons d’achats offerts aussi). 

Je voudrais bien transférer mes photos dans le mac mais il faut que je fasse un airdrop sinon il me semble que ça passe par le logiciel photo et non les dossiers classiques (ça évite les exportations longues, je range en dossier sur le bureau mes photos). 

Après pour faire ce que je fais un 11 ou 14 pro max c’est pareil, je ne pense pas qu’a l’usage je ne vois une différence mais y’a peu de chance qu’il reste des 11 256go quelques part donc soit 12 / 12 mini soit 13 / 13 mini je pense.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Janvier 2023)

shina a dit:


> Pour l’achat je pense me diriger sur la fnac ou amazon (y’a souvent des réductions, bons d’achats offerts aussi).


N'hésite pas à regarder chez les opérateurs de téléphonie : j'ai acheté le mien l'an passé (un iPhone 13, 256 Go) chez Orange pour bénéficier de 50€ de remise. Sans avoir d'abonnement chez eux.




shina a dit:


> Après pour faire ce que je fais un 11 ou 14 pro max c’est pareil, je ne pense pas qu’a l’usage je ne vois une différence mais y’a peu de chance qu’il reste des 11 256go quelques part donc soit 12 / 12 mini soit 13 / 13 mini je pense.


La grosse différence, c'est que tu vas bénéficier des derniers iOS plus longtemps avec un 13 ou un 14, qu'avec un 11.


----------



## shina (1 Janvier 2023)

Oui je vais surveiller . 
Je pense changer vers février / mars à moins qu’il y est de bonnes promos avant.


----------



## Sud083 (1 Janvier 2023)

J’éviterais quand même les modèles Mini et j’opérerais pour un 12 ou 13


----------



## Gwen (1 Janvier 2023)

shina a dit:


> Je voudrais bien transférer mes photos dans le mac mais il faut que je fasse un airdrop


Utilise le logiciel de transfert d’images d’Apple. Tu peux ainsi choisir le dossier de réception.


----------



## shina (1 Janvier 2023)

merci des conseils . 
Je pencherais sur un 12 256 en violet ou un 13 256 en rose.


----------



## jesopog (3 Janvier 2023)

Sly54 a dit:


> N'hésite pas à regarder chez les opérateurs de téléphonie : j'ai acheté le mien l'an passé (un iPhone 13, 256 Go) chez Orange pour bénéficier de 50€ de remise.


Je plussoie… Voici mon expérience :
Fin septembre dernier, achat d'un _iPhone 13 (128 Go)_ à la boutique Orange de ma commune  pour *671 €*.
Soit : *909 €* (prix en AppleStore), diminué de la réduction à la commande (*-40 €*) et du montant de la reprise de mon _iPhone 8+_, acheté en octobre 2018 (*-198 €*).


----------

